# Which program to monitor voltages for Skylake?



## puma99dk| (Mar 5, 2016)

Which program is the best to monitor the voltage of skylake cpu's?

Normally i use CPU-Z and Aida64 but i noticed that CPU-Z shows anywere from 1.325V up to like 1.354V while Aida64 shows about 1.280v~1.296v when i am actually trying undervolt my i5.

even going to RealTemp it just goes as whih as 1.35xx VID.


I got an Asus board and i use AiSuit3 and in Dual Intelligent Processors 5 it stays at 1.280v which is simular to Aida64.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 5, 2016)

Honestly the mistake here is using multiple programs. Set the voltage in BIOS look at what the meter in the BIOS is saying the voltage is and my recommendation would be too use what ever program reads closest to that voltage. Then I would base all adjustments off of that program. It may not be accurate but your tolerance isnt all over the map like it would be using multiple programs. The only way you will ever get the correct readout is if you measure the voltage yourself using the physical voltage read points on the board. Software will always have deviance.


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 5, 2016)

my problem is that my cpu gets like max 1.15x in bios and all programs read like 1.28x+


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 5, 2016)

Open Hardware Monitor, CPUID Monitor


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 5, 2016)

eidairaman1 said:


> Open Hardware Monitor, CPUID Monitor



Open HW Monitor don't show voltage on cpu, and CPUID HW Monitor Pro shows 1.36v which don't matches bios by anything far, mby i need a bios update dunno


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 6, 2016)

i had to enable certain voltages in hw monitor, when i did I seen what my Vcore was in relation to my bios


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 6, 2016)

How about this--> Intel® Extreme Tuning Utility (Intel® XTU)









Or, HWInfo32 or 64





EDIT: You can adjust them, both, to show which sensors you want to monitor, the window sizes, logging, and more.


----------



## Orion7 (Mar 8, 2016)

Does Hwinfo32/64 provide accurate vcore reading for skylake? I might want to upgrade later and hwinfo is my favorite monitoring tool atm.


----------

